# Bottom of my boot is coming off



## Frootluips

As the title reads. The bottom of my snowboard boots is starting to catch me off. I am in search of another pair of boots size US 10.5

But in the mean time will epoxying the boots together be a good idea to keep them together? Otherwise I'll just use some duct tape or something.


----------



## ETM

something a bit more flexible would be better like urethane but if its just to get you by until you get new boots use the rest of the epoxy that you have left over from your board repair and give it a go.


----------



## eclipse1018

Frootluips said:


> But in the mean time will epoxying the boots together be a good idea to keep them together? Otherwise I'll just use some duct tape or something.


 The bottom of your boot is responsible for dampening vibrations and cushioning your feet.. the rest of your boot makes up the flex which is where you get your board control and responsiveness.. the bindings hold everything in place.. so if its just the bottom starting to come apart; aside from keeping your feet warm i dont imagine it will affect your performance.. although if you use ductape i dont imagine it will hold up well when wet... good luck!


----------



## blondieyo

I don't know where you are in the world but you can get flexible super glues. I've got some stuff called 'Tarzan's Grip' that I used today to glue the heel of my liner to my boot because I was sick of it slipping out of my boot and catching my heelside edge. If you look at the back of the packet or whatever the glues comes in, it should say if it's flexible or not. Maybe also try a shoe repair store, they should have some products perfect for what you need. I can't see why glueing it back together wouldn't work (assuming you get enough glue in there without huge chunky sections of glue and seal up the sides properly to try and stop water getting in there).


----------



## blondieyo

Oh and using duct tape probably won't last that long as mentioned above


----------



## timmytard

Hey buddy, Your welcome.

I got your back this time too.

What you need to use is contact cement, the shit you use to patch a bike tire. 

Pry open your boot, find something suitable size wise to use as little wedges to hold it open.

Get your trusty bamboo skewer, They key with contact cement is too use a thin coat, as little as possible, just don't miss anywhere. Smear it past where you need to go, because the outside edge is the most important. Then let it dry.

You have to do both sides & make sure it stays open. You need some kind of wedges.

MUST BE DRY, if not it won't do shit

You only get one shot when you stick it back together, so make sure everything is going to line up nice.

Squish & rub off all the glue that went past where you needed to go.
As long as you go past where you needed to go, you know that the whole outer edge is good to go.

If you got enough cash buy a can of spray adhesive. same shit just in an aerosol can, you'll never have a shoe or boot problem again.



TT

This is a wicked site, bookmark it.

This to That (Glue Advice)


----------



## Megatron X

My friends boot came apart and he used gorrila glue to put the boot back together and then used some caulk to keep the moisture out. He says it works fine. I don't know thouugh. The idea above seems better.


----------



## timmytard

That's not my idea, it's the proper way to fix it.

I can't take credit for it, I'm just relaying the message.

Try & peel the Arborite off your counter top.

TT


----------



## IndraRipper

Flexpoxy most epic stuff ever!


----------



## Frootluips

Haha timmytard. Always here to help. I I'll try the contact cement tonight. Just dunno what wedges you're talking about. 

Hopefully it seals together quite fine. If it does then maybe I'll try it on my casual boots


----------



## timmytard

Frootluips said:


> Haha timmytard. Always here to help. I I'll try the contact cement tonight. Just dunno what wedges you're talking about.
> 
> Hopefully it seals together quite fine. If it does then maybe I'll try it on my casual boots


You just need something to hold it open.

Once you get the contact cement in there, you have to let it dry, if it's not dry it won't stick.

So you can/could hold it open with your hands, because contact cement does dry pretty quick. 

But it might be easier if you can wedge something in there to keep it open until it dries.

It doesn't matter what you use for wedges, what ever you have handy around your house.

TT


----------



## snowdog

*boot sole*

my 32 team boot's sole started peeling off,wasn't ready to say by.
got acetone cleaned area that was off ,warm boot with heat gun till nice and warm had hot gun warming also . put lots of hot glue on . took boot and with all my might i pushed on it for ten min. . let it set for a hour, check by pulling hard seemed good. but the proof is in riding went out for 4 hours . after boots look fine
happy trails


----------



## F1EA

Contact cement.
That's how it's done and the only way it'll stay on.

Put some on both parts you want adhered. Wait til it's dry to the touch (like 20-30mins). Press the parts together, apply some pressure. Overnight shall do the trick.

... or get duct tape. That shit fixes everything.


Edit: Oh TT had said already. Do what he said.


----------



## Jayrog

Frootluips said:


> As the title reads. The bottom of my snowboard boots is starting to catch me off. I am in search of another pair of boots size US 10.5
> 
> But in the mean time will epoxying the boots together be a good idea to keep them together? Otherwise I'll just use some duct tape or something.


Florida heat/humidity in an attic had The soles come right off my burton boots. I read this thread and went out to buy some contact cement at Home Depot, but I was still concerned with how it would handle in freezing temps. When I got to the glue display, there was a shoe glue made by Loctite and the back said it was rated -58-248 degrees F.
I scrubbed the old glue off my boots with goo be gone, wiped with a wet towel and dried. I thanks, Jason applied the shoe glue and used rubber bands to cross tie and I put some weights on top.
It seems to be on there for good. I’ll report back after steamboat next week.


----------

